# shoulder and wrist breakage



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea 2nd day of the season my sophmore year of highschool i went for a hit and as soon as i come off the lip i caught an edge which through me off and i landed directly on my shoulder and slammed my wrist into the snow i broke my humorous bone (thats part of your shoulder) in 2 places and my wrist in 2 places just missing my growth plate and got a minor concussion man i was messed up

anyone else with broken shoulder stories?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Not from snowboarding but broke the neck of my scapula in a motorcycle crash and I can attest that shoulder injuries suck. Got these weird spasms in my shoulder that felt like someone sticking a burning red screw driver through my arm, wild pain. Couldn't even move my arm off my side for a month too. Hope you're healed up by now. Don't let the crash mess with your head, say f--k you to any left over pain or anxiousness and get back on the horse.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i haven't had pain since i healed i guess im one of the lucky ones and the crash has only messed with my head when it comes to jumps im still the speed shredder i have always been im going on 10 years this coming season and never will stop


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

At the end of the season I slammed pretty hard doing a duck run at high speed... They look pretty sweet, try em some time lol

But yeah nipped an edge and slammed shoulder/wrist straight into the ground before I could blink... gave lessons with a sling for the rest of the day. 

Broke my wrist in a couple of places, couldn't afford the MD so.... yeah, my wrist reset wrong and it hurts from time to time, but my shoulder healed alright, never knew how complex the wrist was until I broke it.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

my wrist wasnt much of a pain in the ass than my shoulder was it hurt 10x more after like 2 weeks i start putting my t-shirts on fully again and it was tough at first cause the muscle was so stiff from being in the sling for a while god i hope that never happens again lol


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

JayMess686 said:


> my wrist wasnt much of a pain in the ass than my shoulder was it hurt 10x more after like 2 weeks i start putting my t-shirts on fully again and it was tough at first cause the muscle was so stiff from being in the sling for a while god i hope that never happens again lol


broke my right (dominant) wrist 2 weeks into the season last year. it also happened to be a fucking all time day...friday, killer park setup, mid 40's and literally no line...and the first of my 5 day vacation. shit sucked so bad


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

the feeling of wrecking yourself the first few days of the season and knowing you wont be back on a board for 6 weeks sucks so much more than the injury itself


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

it didnt phase me at all, i had a cast 3 days later and was riding the very next weekend. i actually posted on here about advice and everyone told me not to ride, but i did anyway and everything was fine


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea wrist isn't that hard but when you have the shoulder and wrist combo that tends to throw you off a little lol


----------

